# How to stop decoupling, help



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am operating on a temporary ez track layout on the floor. I'm going to sell the ez track when I can finish my table. My locomotives and rolling stock keep decoupling, they are ez mate couplers by bachmann. I imagine most of you want me to replace them with Kadee couplers but I am on a tight budget, what can I do to stop this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check the vertical alignment of the couplers. If the knuckle of one
is higher than the mate there will be accidental uncoupling when
the cars encounter a slight track elevation.

Also check to see that the 'hose' that opens the knuckle always
returns to the 'locked' position. If it doesn't the plastic 'spring'
may be defective or broken off. It may need replacement.

If they only uncouple at a certain spot there is a track elevation
or dip that causes it.

With the track on a carpeted floor it can easily get out of
vertical alignment.

More than likely your problem with go away when you get
the train on your permanent layout. There is nothing that
bad about the Bachmann Couplers. 

You should get a Kadee coupler alighnment tool, the insulated
version. With it you can get all of your couplers in
correct alignment.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Ethan1526,
I had the same Bachmann problems.
Look at “Derailing/Uncoupling Experience (Bachmann) (~2 yrs)” here: http://www.trainboard.com/highball/...-experience-bachmann-2-yrs.67749/#post-809843.
Bob (in East TN)


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Check that the hose piece is not hanging down to far and catching on something. I have had this happen and it caused un-coupling when going over a frog or re-railer.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

As you get longer trains, you'll find that the couplers will flex up or down with the stress on them. The Kadee metal shanks keep this from happening.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

If there are specific cars that keep decoupling, you could replace ONLY those couplers with kadees. They should be compatible with the ez-mates, and you can slowly replace your stock over time as needed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First thing to do is get the track up off of the floor. That is most likely your problem. Do you have elevation changes (steep over / under arrangement)? That can also cause problems.

I agree with Don, though, unless the couplers are showing signs of damage or stress, it's not the couplers themselves. While D&J is correct, I doubt the trains you're running on the floor are long enough to matter.

While I do change out all my couplers for metal ones (either Kadee or Walthers ProtoMax), I wait for them to fail before I do it.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had the same problem with those couplers, I found that rearranging the line up helped also try flipping the car around.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gator do 65 said:


> I had the same problem with those couplers, I found that rearranging the line up helped also try flipping the car around.


That's often a sign that the couplers aren't mounted at the correct height, or have too much play in the mount. A coupler height gauge would tell you for sure.


----------

